

YOW Lambda Jam: Hole Driven Development in Haskell - tel
http://yowconference.com.au/slides/yowlambdajam2013/Davis-Hole-DrivenDevelopment.pdf

======
tel
Video is at:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHH5mNaseis](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHH5mNaseis)

